# Belkin G Router (No Wireless)



## boilerpilot

I am in a dorm room, and have a high speed internet cable (ethernet) coming from the wall.  I recently bought a Belkin G wireless router so that I could get wireless in my room.  I have it all hooked up and ran the software.  The internet, modem, router, and wired light are all on (green).  The security light is also on, but the wireless light is not on.  How do I configure this router for wireless internet?  I have tried everything, but I guess there is a secret that I don't know about.  Thanks in advance for the help!

I meant to add: the wireless light periodically flashes orange 4-5 times, but there is no wireless connection......


----------



## johnb35

Access the router and make sure that wireless is enabled.  I remember where i saw one router that the wireless light would not turn on until a wireless device was trying to access it.  Can't remember what router though.


----------



## boilerpilot

How would I enable the wireless?  When I go to the settings, there isn't an option.......


----------



## johnb35

There is always a setting to either disable or enable the wireless on a router.  Are you accessing the router by entering its ip address in your browser address bar?


----------



## boilerpilot

Yes, I am accessing the router via the IP address.  That brings up the Belkin Router setup page.  I have tried all of the options, and don't see an option to turn the wireless on or off...................


----------



## johnb35

Can you get internet if you hook it up through an ethernet cable?  You may have a bad router.  Belkin is not the greatest brand.


----------



## boilerpilot

Yes, right now I have the ethernet hooked up to the modem port, then another cable running from the #1 wired port to the laptop.  So I do have wired internet........


----------

